
Chinese erotic writer jailed for more than 10 years over gay sex scenes in novel - kall1sto
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/politics/article/2173814/outcry-chinese-erotic-writer-jailed-more-10-years-over-gay-sex
======
froh
The Reddit discussion said the issue was not about being gay but about being
pornography, sold illegally, to minors, violating all sorts of copyright and
porn related regulations.

Apologies for not having a link handy from my cell phone, I'd appreciate if
someone could look it up and respond with links.

~~~
akfanta
Thank you. Correlation != Causation, but I guess logic doesn’t apply when it
comes to anything China related discussion here. Saying that, this is still an
ridiculously outdated law, 10 years sentence seems rediciculous.

------
metildaa
Its not safe to be queer. There are broad societal protection that one loses
out on the second they aren't straight acting and cis-gendered, all it takes
is a shift in the political winds for governments to start rounding up any
class or minority they don't like.

There are "safer" places in the world to be queer, but the threat of danger
and violence never goes away, even in gayborhoods like here in parts of
Seattle.

~~~
BurnGpuBurn
> cis-gendered

Not to take anything away from your point, but if you mean white males, then
why not say so? And what do I (a white male) have to do with any of this?
Should I feel guilty now?

~~~
zimpenfish
"cis-gendered" just means "same gender identity as birth" \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cisgender](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cisgender)

Nothing to do with white or male.

------
claudiawerner
Censorship of erotic material isn't a purely Chinese thing, other countries
practice it at smaller scales. In England, various fictional artworks can be
prosecuted under the Obscene Publications act, even _possession_ of some
cartoon pornography can be prosecuted under CAJA 2009 s.63. To the dismay of
LGBTQ+ and sexual freedom campaigners, even possession of simulated rape
pornography is illegal.

That's not to say that homosexuality can be compared to fetish porn, but
people should be aware that in some countries without constitutional
protection for free speech (or those with one but with an "obscenity"
exception, looking at you Canada) censorship of harmless porn is par for the
course.

(Would someone mind explaining why this is being downvoted? In my experience,
few people are familiar with such laws in Western countries, and of course I
condemn China's laws more; is this comment off topic? Please tell me if I can
improve.)

~~~
beobab
I would contend that there can be harms involved even with porn that you might
consider harmless; harms such as addiction, damaged relationships,
objectification of partners. Porn can damage minds.

~~~
claudiawerner
Many things (like alcohol) can be addictive and damage relationships. Who
objectifies others should be a personal choice, censorship should not be
performed for the purpose of protecting people from thinking in a certain way.
Plenty of other information can damage minds too, can't it? Who's to decide
which porn is more or less damaging, unless you support a blanket ban on all
pornography? Come to think of it, even non-pornographic fiction can damage
minds; films involving drug use, James Joyce's Ulysses.

~~~
Jach
> Who's to decide which porn is more or less damaging

Or just what is meant by 'damage'? Discourse here is unlikely to be a friendly
academic discussion on the meaning of words, but instead another instance of
the eternal question "Who? Whom?"

